# Rotten Rotten Little Boy



## Indy's mom (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Freedom's colt is 3 weeks old now and he's rotten to the core!!! lol I definitely need lots of advice on him!!!

First I need to tell you that I missed out on the most important handling time with him due to Freedom being EXTREMELY protective with him!!!! She wanted to kill anyone who came within 3 feet of him the first week!!!! She would rear and strike out at me, try to bite, spin to kick , and continuously circle him to keep you away! Let me remind you that she is my rescue mare that I haven't had very long. I am also on my own as far as having any horse knowledgable helpers around!

Freedom is much better now that I have given her her space and she feels I'm not there to steal her baby anymore!

I'm still not where I want to be with him but slowly making progress!

My biggest concern right now is how rough he is with his momma!!! ALL he does is mount her, bite the heck out of her, jump on her when she's down etc. I wish she would put him in his place but it doesn't seem to faze her!!

I've been told that the mounting stuff is not sexual at this age but man, you might want to tell his stiff penis that!!!! Is that really normal.....3 weeks old, a full erection and aiming for the right spot? He rides her all over the yard!

When she gets down to roll he jumps on her head! Today he stuffed his hoof in her mouth while doing this and I heard her poor teeth clank! Eeeek!

He was chasing her around today after a few mountings (lol) and then went up to her and smashed his front hoofs into her neck!

Of course he gets cocky with me too. I don't turn my back on him as I think he'd be on me too! I also have to keep one hand on his face while I'm rubbing his body so he doesn't reach around and nip me.

OK so first question......how does this all sound to you and two......is he a good candidate for early weaning and gelding, late weaning but early gelding??? How young CAN they be gelded?

I should probably mention that I love this little guy to pieces!!






Thanks so much!! ~Tammy

Here's a photo I've posted before, haven't downloaded any new ones yet.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't have any advice, just wanted to say I got a laugh out of your description of his antics. He sounds like a little holy terror.....but I expect once mom has had enough of it she'll put him in his place.


----------



## 5StarRanch (Jun 14, 2009)

OMG that sounds like the type of colt I would pick! LOL

I am a sucker for attitude and a challenge!

Good luck with him.


----------



## Indy's mom (Jun 15, 2009)

Holy Terror, Attitude and A Challenge.... yup, very good words to describe him!!!! lol

Tammy


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jun 15, 2009)

Well, there's a good name for him, Challenger!!!

Anyhoo, all this is normal and yes, gelding would be a good idea.

He could be gelded now, I have a colt who I am about to take in, who is six weeks old, and before weaning is a better idea as sometimes the crown jewels go into hiding after weaning!!

If it is any consolation to you I have a mare whose colt was a real stinker...I did not get around to gelding this colt til he was two (oh excuses excuses, I know!!!



) and now Bertie is the sweetest little chap you could ask for....in Bert's case he took his temperament from his Mamas position as herd leader, nothing else.

Once he had the unnecessary hormones removed he was fine.


----------



## Contessa (Jun 15, 2009)

If you had already planned to geld this little guy, do it as early as you can. But I would not geld him for the only reason of his brattiness especially at his age. I am not a fan of early weaning either. If he were mine I would introduce him to his new halter and lead and start teaching him some manners now. He needs to know who the real lead mare is (that would be you!) and that he cannot get away with whatever he feels like doing. As for him mom, she will get to the point when she will not tolerate his meaness anymore. I wish you the best.


----------



## Margaret (Jun 15, 2009)

At 3 weeks old I would give the little chap some more time, as he just may be going thru a stage.

a freind of mine had a rambunctious colt born at her place that was similar, and he is fine today at a year old.

The moms mostly dont correct them at that age because they dont want to hurt them..

Many short sessions of halter training will teach him right from wrong in many cases.

Plus you want to get him use to allowing you to handle his hooves too..





He's awfully cute!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got a colt that is the same way, was born May 23rd so right around the same age as your fella, and he does the same things, mounting momma (though Mr. Willy isn't stiff!), jumping over her when she's rolling (have a filly that does this too) and he's really mouthy.. He's named Trouble for a reason lol He's getting a lesson with halter/lead and respecting space, and is learning, when he gets mouthy, nippy or too playful he gets corrected/reminded that that's a no-no with people, with time other horses/momma will teach him what is acceptable behavior in a herd..


----------



## wildoak (Jun 15, 2009)

He's got that look in his eye......even in a photo LOL. We only had one colt this year and he's been much the same way. He's almost 4 months now and has finally settled down a bit. I still don't turn my back on him but he has learned the hard way that he's not to bite or jump on people. What has helped him the most though is giving him other horses to pick on. He & mom are now out with three 2 yr old mares and at night with my "take no prisoners" driving mare.



He singled out one of the fillies and gives her heck, but she eventually holds her own and they both get lots of much needed exercise out of it. Just like a little kid, they need play time and someone to help burn off excess energy. That said, this one too will probably be gelded early too.

Jan


----------



## shelly (Jun 15, 2009)

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one with a DEVIL'S CHILD!!! LOL





Stormy is 4 weeks old now and he has been mounting everyone in the pasture for weeks now including momma! It has been just this past week that they are pretty much tired of it and will put him in his place when he gets too rough! I have two mares in heat and he has been all over both of them...and they say it isn't sexual at his age? I BEG TO DIFFER!!!! I assume he isn't sexually mature enough to actually breed them so I'm not overly concerned though he is most definitely erect!



Here he is after poor Trixie!!!






LITTLE STINKER!!!!!!


----------



## Loess Hills (Jun 15, 2009)

We had a colt last year with the same attitude. He would try to "ride" all the mares........jumped on their rear hanging on with front legs.......constantly with an erection. It got to the point where he was putting himself in danger with his antics.

We had him gelded at three months before he was weaned, so he could still be with mom until weaning at about 4 months.

He made the prettiest, nicest gelding, just a total sweetheart!





I think that sometimes these boys produce too much testerone at a very early age.


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Jun 15, 2009)

My vote is geld him now. You were going to do it sooner or later anyway weren't you? It is so much easier on them when gelded while nursing. They jump up, grab dinner, and go on about their business. And as Rabbitsfizz said, the little jewels may disappear after weaning, for quite some time.


----------



## Indy's mom (Jun 15, 2009)

I am really enjoying the responses I am getting from you all!! You're giving me some good laughs, not to mention advice!! I especially loved seeing the pics from both Shelly and Lucky-C!!! LOL!!!!! Shelly, yours is disgusting!! LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe we should have a gelding party!!!!

I will have to get some pics of my own devil today and add them!

Now for those who say, geld him NOW......don't I have to wait now until fall when the flies die off!!???? Ugh! And YES, I most definitely have always planned to geld him!! Besides him not having reg papers (reason enough), I have no reason to have a stallion!!! Hopefully he will grow up to be my awesome driving horse ( or maybe PONY!) that not only me but my kids can also enjoy!! No stallions for me thanks!





Tammy


----------



## 1keegan (Jun 15, 2009)

Our 10 week old colt is our first foal experience, and I am so glad to read that he is not the only ruffian! He's been riding his mama since he was 10 days old, also "at attention", and can even keep up when she tries to trot away from him!! He used to run around each morning as they'd come out of their stall, bucking; seemingly aimed at us or the muck bucket, but that has subsided. He chews on mama's back, her face, her tail. His mama also ignores all of this behavior.

We've been picking up feet, rubbing all over, touching ears, etc. from the 3rd day on, but despite increasingly stern corrections, he'll often still nip at us, usually when we're walking away. We started putting a halter on him for short periods when he was a few weeks old. He now leads very nicely, but still has a 'thing' about biting the lead, and carrying it in his mouth as we walk.

Overall, he has started settling down some in the last couple of weeks, but still has the need to chew EVERYTHING..the metal gate, the muck rake, the water bucket, our shoes. but it's nice to have him come running across the field to greet us at the fence, and lean into it for scratches.

The vet was out to vaccinate and to run a Coggins test on mama, and he checked and found both jewels are in place; the colt almost got the vet & I with both back legs following being 'felt', so we have an appointment to geld him in 3 weeks. The vet said his concern for gelding young was that the liver was developed enough to handle the anesthetic.

I don't know how much of a magic pill gelding actually is in settling a colt's temperament, I realize age and training have much to do with it, but since we do not wish to own a stallion, we have no reason not to geld!

LG


----------



## Indy's mom (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone for making me feel better!! Was starting to think I owned the biggest pervert going!!!





Tammy


----------

